# cost of markets and craft fairs



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 10, 2019)

just curious as to what people are getting charged to be in the farmers markets and craft fairs?  there seems to be a wide range of fees.  anywhere from free to $250 (2 day event).  I would love to do the bigger one here but I would need to sell ALOT of soap to even break even--it got me to wondering what you guys that sell pay to be vendors


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 10, 2019)

I quit with the high-cost markets several years ago. They just are not feasible to attend anymore. Now for a holiday, I will not pay over $65 per day and even at that rate, it is iffy here. My largest market I do twice a year is $60 per day and runs multiple days. Since I am the main soapmaker there I do well, but the other gals not so much. The other soapmaker that had been there for years stopped attending so I acquired her customers. The only weekly market I have now is 10% and my once a month market is $35. The once a month market is not worth $35 but I have a customer base there so I attend, and I am lucky to leave with a hundred in my pocket. It is more to visit with friends.


----------



## Nanette (Aug 10, 2019)

My market is 10% of anything over $30...the other markets here range..$25 table and canopy charge plus $20 or 20%, whichever is greater.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 10, 2019)

I forgot to mention some weekly markets here are now  $45-70 and I will not attend. It is just not worth it in my area.


----------



## Nanette (Aug 10, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I forgot to mention some weekly markets here are now  $45-70 and I will not attend. It is just not worth it in my area.


I dont know how anybody can make anything at those prices.....


----------



## Misschief (Aug 10, 2019)

At the market I attend, table rate is $40 for the regular market days and $55 for each Christmas market day (2 in November).


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 10, 2019)

so far out of the ones I have been attending I have paid 35 for the season for once weekly, 5 per week for two times a week, and the craft fair was free. I cant understand how people can make anything at these ones that are spendy. that's a lot of soap just to break even.  I am not trying to make a ton of money but if ya spend even 70 a week and don't sell a lot of soap???  I am getting my name out there though so even when I don't sell much I try to think of that part as a positive, but hopefully that wont happen often.  and I have actually had customers tell me about events they go to and tell me to sell at them so that's pretty cool--and they are usually free or next to nothing for fees. I spent the last 2 days at a county fair (I have never seen a fair with such low attendance, and the ones coming out were walking away complaining.  so I am willing to try next year at a different fair) and only sold a few bars each day, today is the last day of that but its raining so I am not even going to bother.  I think today is a perfect soap making day!!!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 10, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> so far out of the ones I have been attending I have paid 35 for the season for once weekly, 5 per week for two times a week, and the craft fair was free. I cant understand how people can make anything at these ones that are spendy. that's a lot of soap just to break even.  I am not trying to make a ton of money but if ya spend even 70 a week and don't sell a lot of soap???  I am getting my name out there though so even when I don't sell much I try to think of that part as a positive, but hopefully that wont happen often.  and I have actually had customers tell me about events they go to and tell me to sell at them so that's pretty cool--and they are usually free or next to nothing for fees. I spent the last 2 days at a county fair (I have never seen a fair with such low attendance, and the ones coming out were walking away complaining.  so I am willing to try next year at a different fair) and only sold a few bars each day, today is the last day of that but its raining so I am not even going to bother.  I think today is a perfect soap making day!!!


They really cannot make any money. I really do not make any money at the one I am going to tonight. I just like the market and several of my previous market friends attend so I spend $35 to chat, and hope I can cover gas and booth rate. My weekly 10% market is where I do make money because of my crochet hats and shawls. I might sell 10 hats in a day and only 1 soap. Guess what makes me money


----------



## LilyJo (Aug 10, 2019)

Gosh I cant believe how lucky you guys are!

When we were doing markets regularly the cheapest we had was £15 but average was about £50.  If it's a two or three day fair I would expect to pay between£200-500 depending on where it was and expected footfall. Most I have paid was £225 for two days.

We just about broke even taking all costs into account - its why we don't do them anymore


----------



## Saranac (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm a member of two different farmers' market co-ops.  One charges a $35 yearly membership fee plus $10 per day if you're a seasonal member (my market is once a week for 19 weeks); day vendors pay the membership and $15 per day  The second co-op charges a $50 membership and market pricing is specific to the venue; mine is $11.50 per day for seasonal vendors.  Day vendors pay the membership and $25 per day.

The most expensive craft show I've done is $65 for one day in November.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 10, 2019)

I do 3 shows a year that are 3-4 days and cost $170-250 per show BUT they generate approximately 20,000 to 35,000 bodies through the gates. Because of the large volume of foot traffic I do well. If I don't make 4 times the booth fee, it's a loss for me considering all the other costs & time that go into it. There's a new farmer's market I'm on the fence about. It's only $20.00 for a Saturday once a month but I haven't seen enough general public interest in it yet to make it worth my time and effort to attend. Plus it's outdoors and I HATE outdoor shows since our weather is so unpredictable.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 11, 2019)

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/holiday-craft-fairs-entry-fee-this-year.71152/


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 11, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/holiday-craft-fairs-entry-fee-this-year.71152/



thanks for posting this.


----------



## lucycat (Aug 11, 2019)

I do 5 craft fairs and I live in an area where craft fairs still generate quite a bit of traffic.  I do fairs that are sponsored by non-profits and a local chamber.  All of these fairs have been around 30 years or more.  I am paying between $125 per single booth up to $350 per booth.  They are either 2 or 3 day shows.   Those prices haven't changed much in the last 5 years.


----------



## maya (Aug 11, 2019)

I don't do the really expensive ones here (Minneapolis/St. Paul, Minnesota aka fly over country) but I know of them and I get invited to vend at them. One is 500.00 dollars for two days it seems to focus on vintage, "up cycled", and art, there is a gate fee for customers who want to shop early of 15 dollars (?), the woman who runs it flies in from LA to organize it once or twice a year. One artist I know does it and makes a grand a day, which is worth it for her I guess given the entrance cost (but not for me.)

The ones I do are farmers markets and church basements (I know most makers really think they should move away from church basement sales, but I love them, I like the ones I do at least, I make money at them and I like community, even if I not a part of it, I like that it exists.) They generally run about 35 dollars and 10 or 15 % of sales, one day from 8 or 9 AM until 7 PM.

The farmers markets here are generally in neighborhoods, so one for each neighborhood, the fees are paid twice yearly 500 a year, plus a fee for each day you vend of a oh 30. bucks or so, you also have to have insurance with a rider that includes that FM, and need to be good with your food lic. if you sell anything ANYTHING that one could possibly consume. So the costs go up fast.

There are a couple smaller ones that don't have those kinds of costs, they might charge 10 or 15 a day or nothing at all, depending on the economic power or the shoppers, how established the market it, and other factors I imagine.

The thing that slays me is the people who make the markets and shows into a money making scheme for them, but in fact don't have the social clout, media savvy or knowhow to do a market right. They think posting a couple of updates on FB will reel in the customers but what happens is the makers and venders bring in their own base. I've seen that the last few years too. There are several "organizers" who I just refuse to work with because they are just so bad at it.


----------



## Nanette (Aug 11, 2019)

Yes, I have noticed the business that runs the farmers markets is in it for the money from the vendors....alas. My market is different! They think of themselves as an incubator for new businesses so they have a wonderful attitude toward the vendors and the public alike--lotta food demos, seed saving, etc.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 11, 2019)

maya said:


> I don't do the really expensive ones here (Minneapolis/St. Paul, Minnesota aka fly over country) but I know of them and I get invited to vend at them. One is 500.00 dollars for two days it seems to focus on vintage, "up cycled", and art, there is a gate fee for customers who want to shop early of 15 dollars (?), the woman who runs it flies in from LA to organize it once or twice a year. One artist I know does it and makes a grand a day, which is worth it for her I guess given the entrance cost (but not for me.)
> 
> The ones I do are farmers markets and church basements (I know most makers really think they should move away from church basement sales, but I love them, I like the ones I do at least, I make money at them and I like community, even if I not a part of it, I like that it exists.) They generally run about 35 dollars and 10 or 15 % of sales, one day from 8 or 9 AM until 7 PM.
> 
> ...


The market owners are in it as a business and it does cost them quite a chunk to put on the markets. At least where I live, just hiring security is a large expense, many have to pay cities to hold the market, they have to pay permit fees, employees, supply electricity if it is a night market but still have to supply power to food booths, these are just some of the expenses of running a market. Vendors tend to only think they are money hungry, but it comes down to it without them there would be no market. It is a business, and not a cheap business to run. Vendors just do not see what all happens in the background.

I am not saying all market managers and owners are good and there are certainly some I will not work with.  Our new market manager who is a year or so in the business has not much clue when it comes to taking care of his vendors, and has a couple of failing markets now. He is a nice guy, but just to new to running weekly markets. There is a company that has a lot of markets in the LA area who is a total snake. When he acquired the Friday night market I did for years I left and so did most of the long-standing vendors. Some had been in the market for 25 years and did not stay with the new company.




Nanette said:


> Yes, I have noticed the business that runs the farmers markets is in it for the money from the vendors....alas. My market is different! They think of themselves as an incubator for new businesses so they have a wonderful attitude toward the vendors and the public alike--lotta food demos, seed saving, etc.


They may have a wonderful attitude, but it cost money as I mentioned above. Our new manager, when he took over our little Wed market, came in only charging 10%, and I give him credit a year and a half later he has stuck to it, but he charges around $40-50 for his other markets. It did not take long for him to learn it costs money. Even if a city puts on the market they have to charge higher costs when they have to pay employees to work the market and many are getting overtime. Many managers are great people. The next to the last manager of the Friday night market we used to attend was wonderful but he failed due to high costs and downright mismanagement. It was sad because he took care of his vendors knew how to run the business but was very poor at money management.

So please don't think managers/owners are money hungry. Sadly here in So Cal, even $40 booths spaces are hard to make money, with B&B products.


----------



## Nanette (Aug 11, 2019)

My market rents its space from the plaza we set up in, I know electricity and insurance are covered by the market...so I realize there are costs to running a market. There is such a disparity in the charges from market to market, makes me wonder. They are all outdoor markets here.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 11, 2019)

The shows by my house and in our area run 250-700 for weekend events.  I travel 3 hours north of me and do 3 shows per year at 100.00 per weekend. They are Memorial Weekend, this weekend and Labor Day   I make 8 to 15 times my table fees. I’ve been doing them for 8 or 9 years and have a good following.


----------



## maya (Aug 12, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> The market owners are in it as a business and it does cost them quite a chunk to put on the markets. At least where I live, just hiring security is a large expense, many have to pay cities to hold the market, they have to pay permit fees, employees, supply electricity if it is a night market but still have to supply power to food booths, these are just some of the expenses of running a market. Vendors tend to only think they are money hungry, but it comes down to it without them there would be no market. It is a business, and not a cheap business to run. Vendors just do not see what all happens in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> So please don't think managers/owners are money hungry. Sadly here in So Cal, even $40 booths spaces are hard to make money, with B&B products.



Pretty clearly I wasn't taking about the good organizers.  I've organized more then a few markets and I know how much work it is.


----------



## Spice (Sep 23, 2019)

Nanette said:


> I dont know how anybody can make anything at those prices.....


And what gets me is that some ask for a discount. I will discount at 60+ but its very little.

I think that it depends on what we are trying to do. Some one once told me, "You go to as many, because that depends on how much you will make." I dont do large shows either, anything over 120 for two days is it. The large shows seem to have 10,00 people and 5,000 vendors, and depending on where you are placed, that could be very bad. So it depends on what city and how famous the shows are.


----------



## amd (Sep 25, 2019)

Keep in mind that [other] crafters typically have higher priced items than soapmakers, so it is probably worth more for them to pay the higher costs. I've had this discussion many times with a friend of mine who makes doll clothes. When we do the same show she'll make 4-5x more than me in total sales, but break it down into number of items sold and I out sell her in that area every time. My items just happen to be $5 or less, whereas hers are $12 or more. When my husband was doing welded art, one sale of the right piece made the show worth it for him.


----------



## lucycat (Sep 25, 2019)

I think in many parts of the country you can still make a profit at craft fairs.  However, you have to know your niche and be familiar with the shows in the area.  Not every show is a fit for every person.  You need to decide how much soap you would need to sell to be able to make the show profitable and then making the decision of whether that is possible.  If it isn't possible the first year would it be in the second or third when there would be repeat customers.   I do well  but limit my shows to ones with non-profit promoters that cater to a family atmosphere.   I like double booths so that more than one customer can be at the tables (even though it increases my costs).    You have to decide how many bars you could actually sell each day.  It takes physical stamina standing  and each sale takes time.   I do a couple of large shows and I can sell 300 bars in a day but I am totally worn out.   I couldn't have done my big shows the first 5 years I was selling soap.  It  took time building a reputation so that each year I see the same people and they are looking for me.  It took time for me to learn what customers want and how best to manage my booth to sell.   As you learn from smaller shows it makes it easier to decide when/if to pay the larger fees. 

I think shows are the best way to gauge what scents customers like and what they want in their products.  For me one of the joys of my soap is how many friends I have that years ago were only customers.


----------



## Nanette (Sep 25, 2019)

Yes there is a lot to a market besides selling the soap.!!


----------



## Spice (Sep 27, 2019)

lucycat said:


> I think in many parts of the country you can still make a profit at craft fairs.  However, you have to know your niche and be familiar with the shows in the area.  Not every show is a fit for every person.  You need to decide how much soap you would need to sell to be able to make the show profitable and then making the decision of whether that is possible.  If it isn't possible the first year would it be in the second or third when there would be repeat customers.   I do well  but limit my shows to ones with non-profit promoters that cater to a family atmosphere.   I like double booths so that more than one customer can be at the tables (even though it increases my costs).    You have to decide how many bars you could actually sell each day.  It takes physical stamina standing  and each sale takes time.   I do a couple of large shows and I can sell 300 bars in a day but I am totally worn out.   I couldn't have done my big shows the first 5 years I was selling soap.  It  took time building a reputation so that each year I see the same people and they are looking for me.  It took time for me to learn what customers want and how best to manage my booth to sell.   As you learn from smaller shows it makes it easier to decide when/if to pay the larger fees.
> 
> I think shows are the best way to gauge what scents customers like and what they want in their products.  For me one of the joys of my soap is how many friends I have that years ago were only customers.


When I first started I did flea markets. The cost was ten dollars/day (my day started at 4 am and went till 3 pm when I finally got home) I did this to get my feet wet and get my speech on. I figured I was going to have to work harder at a flea market to sale a very expensive soap, and I was able to work on what I needed to work on my booth look too. I got so good, other vendors (not soapers) were telling me that I didnt belong there. I stayed till I felt ready to move on, it took a year. Your right, we need to find our selves first before we can see where we stand.


----------

